# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التعريف بكتاب البحر المحيط ومؤلفه أبو حيان الأندلسي

## روح سارة

في إحدى ضواحي مدينة غرناطة الأندلسية ولد "أثير الدين محمد بن يوسف"، المعروف بأبي حيان في (آخر شوال 654هـ = 19 من نوفمبر 1256م)، وبها نشأ وتعلم، فكان مترددا على حلقات العلم المنتشرة في المساجد، وكانت غرناطة آنذاك كبرى حواضر العلم الأندلسية، بعد أن انحسرت دولة الإسلام وتقلصت أراضيها في الأندلس، فدرس الفقه والحديث، ومالت نفسه إلى النحو واللغة والقراءات، فأقبل على تعلمها بهمة عالية ورغبة شديدة، وتتلمذ على أبي جعفر بن الزبير، وابن أبي الأحوص، وأبي الحسن الأبذى، وأخذ القراءات عن أبي جعفر بن الطباع، ودرس الفقه والأصول والحديث والتفسير.

ولم يكتفِ أبو حيان بما حصل، بل طوف في بلاد الأندلس يقابل الشيوخ الأعلام، ويتتلمذ عليهم، فرحل إلى مالقة والمرية، ثم بدأت رحلته الكبرى إلى بلاد المشرق.


خرج أبو حيان من موطنه إلى المشرق شابًا في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره، سنة (679هـ = 1280م) فنزل بجاية وتونس والإسكندرية، ثم رحل إلى مكة، وأدى بها فريضة الحج، ثم عاد إلى مصر، فدخلها في سنة (695هـ = 1295م).

وهذه الرحلة الطويلة قضاها في طلب الحديث واللغة والنحو القراءات، فلا يحل ببلدة إلا اتصل بشيوخها وتلقى عنهم، ولهذا كثرت شيوخه كثرة مفرطة. ولم يشتهر أحد من النحاة بكثرة الشيوخ مثلما اشتهر أبي حيان، ويشير هو إلى ذلك بقوله: "وجملة الذين سمعت منهم أربعمائة شخص وخمسين، وأما الذين أجازوني فعالم كثير جدًا من أهل غرناطة ومالقة وسبتة وديار إفريقيا وديار والحجاز والعراق والشام"، وقد ذكر المقري في "نفح الطيب" شيوخ أبي حيان والكتب التي درسها عليهم.


نزل أبو حيان القاهرة تسبقه شهرته في النحو وتمكنه من القراءات، وبراعته في اللغة، وكانت القاهرة تعيش فترة من أزهى فتراتها العلمية، فاستقبلت الوافد الجديد استقبالاً حسنًا، ولم تضن عليه بما يستحقه من تقدير وإكبار، فأسندت إليه تدريس الحديث في المدرسة النصورية، وفي الوقت الذي صار فيه شيخًا يُشار إليه بالبنان كان تلميذًا في حلقة العالم الكبير بهاء الدين ابن النحاس يتلقى عليه القراءات، فلما توفى ابن النحاس خلفه أبو حيان في حلقته، وجلس مكانه لإقراء الناس القرآن، وعهد إليه بتدريس النحو في جامع الحاكم بالقاهرة سنة (704هـ = 1304م).

وفي القاهرة طالت به الحياة، واتسعت شهرته، وتحلق حوله طلاب العلم من كل مكان، وكان ابن حيان يعجب بطلابه الأذكياء فيحنو عليهم ويساعدهم ويتودد إليهم، لا يمنعه جلال منصبه ولا عظم هيبته أن يفعل ذلك معهم، فتألق بعضهم في حياته ونال منزلة كبيرة، مثل تقي الدين السبكي الفقيه الشافعي المعروف، وجمال الدين الإسنوي الفقيه المؤرخ، وابن أم قاسم، وابن عقيل قاضي القضاة، وبرهان الدين أبو إسحاق السفاقصي، وكمال الدين أبي الفضل الأدفوي، صاحب كتاب "الطالع الصعيد"، الذي ألفه امتثالاً لرغبة شيخه أبي حيان، وصلاح الدين خليل ابن أيبك الصفدي الذي ترجم لشيخه ترجمه وافية في كتابيه "الوافي" و"أعيان العصر".

ولم يكن عند أبي حيان مطمع في منصب أوجاه مثلما كان يفعل بعض العلماء، ولكنه استغنى عن ذلك بالانشغال في تحصيل العلم وتدريسه، والإخلاص في نشره، ولم يجد في غيره لذة وسعادة كالتي يجدها حين يقرأ كتابا أو يطالع مسألة من العلم، وعبر هو عن ذلك بأبيات رقيقة من الشعر، قال فيها:

أعاذل: ذرني وانفرادي عن الورى
 فلست أرى فيهم صديقًا مصافيًا

نداماى كتب أستفيد علومها
 أحباي تغني عن لقائي الأعاديا

وآنسها القرآن فهو الذي به
 نجاتي إذا فكرت أو كنت تاليًا


وفي الوقت الذي أعرض فيه عن السعي وراء المناصب كان ذو الجاه والسلطان يرجون ودَّه ويطلبون صداقته، فكانت علاقته مع نواب السلطنة والسلاطين أنفسهم جيدة، وكانت له صداقة خاصة مع الأمير سيف الدين أرغون كافل المملكة المصرية، وكان يتبسط معه في الحديث، وكان السلطان الناصر قلاوون يجله ويعظمه، وله في نفسه مكانة لا تدانى.

وبلغ من مكانته وتقدير الناس له أنه مدح كما يمدح الأمراء والسلاطين، لا رغبة في نوال ولا طمعًا في مال، وإنما مدح مديح المحب لمن يعرف قدر من يمدحه، فهو يمدح اختيارًا لا اضطرارًا، وممن مدحه من أهل الأدب محيي الدين بن عبد الظاهر صاحب ديوان الرسائل في مصر، وصدر الدين بن الوكيل، ونجم الدين الإسكندري، والقاضي ناصر الدين شافع، وخليل من أيبك الصفدي.

وقد فطن إلى هذه الظاهرة صدر الدين بن الوكيل حين زاره ابن حيان في منزله فلم يجده، فكتب له على مصراع الباب ما يفيد أنه حضر للزيارة، فلما جاء ابن الوكيل وقرأ ما كتبه ابن حيان على الباب قال:

قالوا: أبو حيان – غير مدافع-
 ملك النحاة، فقلت بالإجماع

اسم الملوك على النقود: وإنني
 شاهدت كنيته على المصراع


مؤلفاته وكتبه

أجمع المترجمون لأبي حيان على تبحره في علوم اللغة والنحو والقراءات والتفسير، ووصفه تلميذه النابغة خليل بن أيبك الصفدي بقوله: ولم أر في أشياخي أكثر اشتغالاً منه؛ لأني لم أره قط إلا يسمع أو يشتغل أو يكتب، ولم أره غير ذلك؛ لذلك لم يكن من الغريب أن تكثر مؤلفاته، وألا يدع فنًا من فنون العربية إلا وضع فيه مؤلفًا، فصنف في التفسير وفي الفقه والنحو الصرف واللغة والقراءات، ومن تلك المؤلفات:

- التذييل والتكميل، وهو شرح على التسهيل لابن مالك في النحو، وقد طبع الكتاب بتحقيق حسن هنداوي في أربعة أجزاء ونشرته دار القلم السورية.

- وارتشاف الضرب من لسان العرب، في النحو أيضًا، والكتاب مطبوع أكثر من مرة في القاهرة.

- وإتحاف الأريب بما في القرآن من الغريب، وقد طبع الكتاب سنة 1936م بتحقيق محمد سعيد بن مصطفى الوردي

وله كتب في القراءات، مثل: كتاب النافع في قراءات نافع، وكتاب الأثير في قراءة ابن كثير، والروض الباسم في قراءة عاصم"، وغاية المطلوب في قراءة يعقوب، وتقريب النائي في قراءة الكسائي.

وكان ابن حيان يجيد الفارسية والتركية والحبشية إلى جانب اللغة العربية، وألف بهما، فيذكر الصفدي في ترجمته لشيخه أبي حيان عدة مؤلفات له بهذه اللغات، منها:

- ذهو الملك في نحو الترك

- والإدراك في لسان الأتراك، وقد طبع هذا الكتاب بالقسطنطينية سنة 1309هـ

- ومنطق الخرس في لسان الفرس.

- ونور الغبش في لسان الحبش.

البحر المحيط في تفسير القرآن الكريم :

غير أن أشهر أعماله وأبقاها هو تفسيره المعروف بالبحر المحيط، الذي يعد قمة التفاسير التي عنيت بالنحو، وتوسعت في الإعراب ورواية القراءات وتوجيهها والاحتجاج لها والدفاع عنها، وهذا العمل الفذ هو خلاصة علم أبي حيان ونتاج حياته الحافلة بالدرس والتحصيل، وضعه بعد أن رسخت قدمه في العربية وعلومها، ونضجت خبرته، وساعده على إنجازه قيامه بالتفسير في قبة السلطان الملك المنصور سنة 710هـ وهو في السابعة والخمسين من عمره.

وقد بين أبي حيان منهجه في مقدمة كتابه فقال: "إني أبتدئ أولاً بالكلام على مفردات الآية التي أفسرها لفظة لفظة فيما يحتاج إليه من اللغة والأحكام النحوية التي لتلك اللفظة، وإذا كان للكلمة معنيان أو معان ذكرت ذلك في أول موضع فيه تلك الكلمة، لينظر ما يناسب لها من تلك المعاني في كل موضع تقع فيه فيحمل عليه، ثم أشرع في تفسير الآية ذاكرًا سبب نزولها وارتباطها بما قبلها حاشدًا فيها القراءات، ذاكرًا توجيه ذلك في علم العربية، بحيث إني لا أغادر منها كلمة وإن اشتهرت حتى أتكلم عليها مبديًا ما فيها من غوامض الإعراب ودقائق الآداب.." والكتاب مطبوع متداول بين أهل العلم.

وفاته

طالت الحياة بأبي حيان الغرناطي فتجاوز التسعين، قضاها متنقلاً من أرض إلى أرض، كما قاضها متنقلاً بين العلوم من فن إلى آخر، ولم تزل قدمه في أي موضع نزلت، وبارك الله في عمره؛ فوضع أكثر من ثلاثين مصنفًا، وذلك منكبًا على الدرس والتحصيل حتى لقي الله في (28 من صفر 745هـ = 11 من يوليو 1344م) ودفن بمقبرة الصوفية خارج باب النصر، وصلى عليه بالجامع الأموي بدمشق صلاة الغائب.

هوامش ومصادر:


أحمد بن محمد المقري – نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب – تحقيق إحسان عباس – دار صادر – بيروت – 1968م. 
عبد الوهاب السكبي- طبقات الشافعية الكبرى – تحقيق محمود محمد الطناحي وعبد الفتاح محمد الحلو- هجر للطباعة والنشر – القاهرة – 1413هـ = 1992م. 
عبد العال سالم مكرم – المدرسة النحوية في مصر والشام في القرنين السابع والثامن من الهجرة – مؤسسة الرسالة – بيروت – 1410 هـ = 1990م. 
إبراهيم عبد الله رفيده – النحو وكتب التفسير – الدار الجماهيرية للنشر والتوزيع والإعلان مصراته – ليبيا – 1399 هـ = 1990م. 
شوقي ضيف – المدارس النحوية – دار المعارف – القاهرة – 1983م. 
محمد عبد الغني حسن – تراجم عربية – دار الكتاب العربي للطباعة والنشر – القاهرة 1968م. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أ د ياسين جاسم المحيمد

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا التعريف بتفسير البحر المحيط لأبي حيان ، وأحب أن أشير إلى كتاب ( الإعراب المحيط من البحر المحيط )  فإنه من تأليف أخيكم الأستاذ الدكتور ياسين جاسم المحيمد ، وقد استخلصته من تفسير البحر المحيط لأبي حيان منذ عشرة أعوام  . لأن أبا حيان ليس له إعراب مستقل للقرآن الكريم . لكنني حينما طبعته في دار إحياء التراث كتبت - للأمانة العلمية - على الغلاف : لأبي حيان ، وتحتها : تأليف الدكتور ياسين جاسم ....إلا أنني لم أجد ذكر اسمي على الكتاب في هذا المنتدى  . وأعتقد أن  القراء الأفاضل فهموا أنه من تأليف أبي حيان وهذا وهْمٌ . أرجو أن يصحح .. 
  كما أفيدكم أن الكتاب طمع فيه أساتذة جامعيون بحجة أنهم يريدون تحقيقه وذلك أنهم يعتقدون أنه لأبي حيان . وليعلم الجميع أن أبا حيان - رحمه الله- ليس له إعراب مستقل عن التفسير . فالكتاب من تأليفي . اشتغلت به أعواماً . فسبرت تفسير البحر المحيط  كلمة كلمة حتى استخرجته ، وطبعته ، وقد حذفت دار النشر آنذاك الهوامش ونشرته بدونها ، فحزنت لهذا الأمر ، لذلك فإنني أعيد النظر فيه الآن لطبعه مرة أخرى . فانظروا رعاكم الله إلى غلاف الكتاب طبع دار إحياء التراث العربي  واسمي مثبتٌ عليه . والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله فيكم فضيلة الأستاذ الدكتور/ياسين جاسم المحيمد ووفقكم
جزاكم الله خيراً على توضيحكم .

----------


## أ د ياسين جاسم المحيمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم أبا محمد وبارك الله فيك ، وأسأل الله أن يحفظك .

----------


## أبو المعتز القرشي

أ.د ياسين جاسم: ارجو مراجعة صندوق الرسائل الخاص بكم للأهمية.

----------


## أبو فهر الأثري

جزاك الله حيرا على هذه الترجمة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ روح سارة جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك على هذه الترجمة الرائعة ورحم الله ابو حيان واسكنه فسيح جنات 

وللعلم فانه هناك من يخلط بين ابو حيان وابن حيان فالاول الاندلسي المفسر النحوي العالم البارع والثاني العراقي الزنديق

----------


## عسيري

الأخوة الأفاضل 
ما أفضل طبعة للبحر المحيط؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## هدى إبراهيم

موضوع قيّم 

أثابكم الله على هذا التعريف الوافي.

----------


## وليد بن عبده الوصابي

كلاهما مكنى بـ أبي حيان، فالأول: أبو حيان التوحيدي، الأديب، صاحب الكتب الأدبية، منها "الإمتاع والمؤانسة" و "الصداقة والصديق" و "مثالب الوزيرين" وغيرها، وهو المتهم بالزندقة.
والثاني: أبو حيان الأندلسي الغرناطي، المفسر النحوي، صاحب "البحر المحيط" و "التذييل والتكميل" و "ارتشاف الضرب" وغيرها من المصنفات.
والله أعلم.

----------

